# MD Depth Question (Quality Control)



## MikeR (Mar 28, 2009)

I am going through Shigley (5th edition) and was wondering if Chapters 4 "Statistical considerations" would be useful for the depth portion. Would not this section partly cover Quality Control?

Am I going to far? Would MERM cover the majority the MD depth questions? To be honest I would rather concentrate on the MERM as I am short of time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd concentrate on the MERM, but be familar with where to find stuff in Shidley's.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 30, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'd concentrate on the MERM, but be familar with where to find stuff in Shidley's.


And don't forget Shigley's.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 30, 2009)

I guess buying that 'clone' text in Hing Kong wasn't a good diea after all.


----------



## Sschell (Mar 30, 2009)

^I will second all of the above... although I'm not sure what a diea is...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 30, 2009)

Shoot, I don't know where Hing Kong is either, now that I think about it.


----------



## Sschell (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL! I missed that...


----------

